# Help! Need small premises



## Keats (Sep 1, 2013)

Can any one help with finding some small ( apx 1000 sq Ft ) premises. We need to set up a small base for our newly registered HK company. We are a British company with a big demand for our products in HK and need to find an alternative to existing inefficient HK logistics company.
We have staff wanting to re-locate to HK to manage operations. 
Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

1000' in HK is not small! That's larger than a lot of apartments. - Mine included!

What kind of space do you need? Office? Storage?


----------



## Keats (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry, we only actually need about 300 sq ft but need to be able to get imported palletised stock to the room.
Really appreciate any advice and will give you a call if that's ok.
Thanks again
Chris


----------



## Keats (Sep 1, 2013)

Unit to be used for storage and small logistics ie pick,pack and despatch of around 20 individual small products for B2C distribution using local courriers ( SF or similar ). Product is shipped palletised into HK from our sister company in UK.


----------



## Jack Yik (Sep 6, 2013)

Keats said:


> Unit to be used for storage and small logistics ie pick,pack and despatch of around 20 individual small products for B2C distribution using local courriers ( SF or similar ). Product is shipped palletised into HK from our sister company in UK.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi im jack/hk citizen.may I as which place u prefer:Kowloon, new territory or Hongkong island?


----------



## Jack Yik (Sep 6, 2013)

It is not hard to find the appropriate warehouse in Hong kong.


----------



## Keats (Sep 1, 2013)

The premises would ideally need to be with in walking distance of public transport . What would be the cheapest area?


----------



## Jack Yik (Sep 6, 2013)

Chris , i have ever work in fanling and there a many factory and warehouse. Near fanling train station. Google


----------



## Jack Yik (Sep 6, 2013)

U might Google it


----------



## Jack Yik (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry chris, coz am not active member right now,,so I cant pm u or post u related link,,u shall google it in fanling doc com doc hk.


----------



## Keats (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Jack, I'll check it out.


----------



## happyvalley2013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Try "Centaline Hong Kong"


----------

